# N.H. Recruitmen



## MarineMustang (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone else taking the NHSP written in August? Received my letter today and am going for it!! Any pointers from anyone?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I'm a new trooper with the NHSP. Here is my advice:

1) Written exam: show up early, and show up well dressed. Most people show up in casual attire, and they DO NOTICE. Get a haircut, and polish those shoes. Address troopers and other personnel administering the exam as "sir" and "ma'am." The test itself is not all that difficult, and all you need is 70% or better to move on (although your score will affect you later on down the line).

2) PT test: when you finish the written exam, they score it immediately. So you will know your score within 15 minutes of completing the exam. The PT test is that afternoon, so bring PT gear in a gym bag. You can go out for lunch, but don't eat too much or it will hurt you on the run. The bench press is on a "Smith" machine if you are familiar with those, then it is pushups, situps in a minute, and the 1.5 mile run. If you are lucky, it will be on a 1/4 mile outdoor track in the parking lot. If you are not, it will be 17 1/2 laps on an indoor track on the second floor of the tac center, and let me tell you, it is hot and dry up there. Give everything your best effort, as you get minimal points for just passing, and additional points for reaching various levels above passing. These will be added to your written exam score to decide your place on the list for further testing. So, pushing out those extra one or two pushups might make up for the fact that you missed a question or two on the written.

If you pass both tests, you will be given the PHQ to fill out and scheduled for the oral interview board. Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll also be taking the written exam in August. I have few questions if someone has the time. I was a Sgt. in the Infantry for six years but have no previous law enforcement experience. Will not having any law enforcement experience work against me in the selection process? 

As I read a few of the posts, I'm starting to get the impression that I'll have to live at the barracks after the academy. Is this true? And if so, is there a set period of time? I have a family and I'm trying to layout my options in the event I get selected to attend the academy.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

jbull75 @ Thu 29 Jul said:


> Will not having any law enforcement experience work against me in the selection process?


It won't work against you...it just won't work for you. Any post-secondary education, military, or law enforcement experience will help you (and you must have one of the three, which according to your post, you do). I got hired with no prior military or law enforcement.



jbull75 @ Thu 29 Jul said:


> As I read a few of the posts, I'm starting to get the impression that I'll have to live at the barracks after the academy. Is this true? And if so, is there a set period of time? I have a family and I'm trying to layout my options in the event I get selected to attend the academy.


There is not a rule or regulation that you have to live at the barracks. However, they can assign you anywhere in the state they want, and you are required to live within a "reasonable distance" or your assigned patrol area (they will decide what is reasonable). Furthermore, for the first year (your "probationary" year), they can move you around from barracks to barracks. So, you cannot really buy property or move your family until you know where you are going to be permanently assigned (which occurs at the end of your probationary year). For that first year, they will find lodging for you wherever you are assigned (be that in the barracks, at the home of a retired trooper or good samaritan, or at the troopers' union headquarters, for example). Once you have been permanently assigned, you can find a place near your patrol area, get your NH driver's license, etc.

We work six days on, three days off. So, for the first year, most new troopers from Mass. (including myself) stay up here for their six days on, and go home to Mass. for their days off. The academy is in Concord, and is residential (required) Mon-Fri.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

I will be also going August 29th for the testing phase , Thank You for clearing up the living status. I have been a police officer in MA for the past 10 years and hope this works out, I really like NH


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Is it true that you must have 20/20 vision without contacts or glasses


----------



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

Must be at least 20/40 in each eye uncorrected and corrected to 20/20 in each eye with normal color perception.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

phuzzo1,

How do you like the job so far, and where in the state have you been posted?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

phuzz01,


How long does it usually take a trooper to get an assignment in southern nh?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Berufssoldat,

The job has been fantastic so far. Everyone is extremely professional, courteous, and helpful. The division is large enough that we can handle major incidents and cover a large area, but small enough that everyone knows each other. And, everyone seems genuinely happy to have us new hires here. There is a lot to learn, so I'm keeping busy, and I seriously can't say enough good stuff about it. Right now, I am working out of State Police Headquarters in Concord. I'll let you guys know which troop I end up getting assigned to.

Barbrady,

Unfortunately, there is no hard and fast answer to your question. Where one gets assigned out of the academy depends on how many people retire, go on military leave, etc. in each troop. Believe it or not, some people get assigned to troops A, B, or C (the three southern NH troops) right away. However, you really never know what you are going to get. As far as transferring from north to south is concerned, that also depends. If there are a lot of new hires, it is easier to approve transfers, because they can send new troopers to replace you. Or, if there are openings in southern troops, that would make it easier, too. Plus you have to factor in who else wants to transfer where, and what their seniority level is. Overall, I have heard a lot of different estimates, but most say that you can get where you want to be within 3 years plus or minus.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

How are they when it comes to gear? Does every trooper have a baton,portable radio and all the other tools or the job?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Just started to switch over to SIG P220's (us new hires were the first ones to get them :twisted, ASP baton, 10% cone-discharge pepper spray, 50K volt taser in cross-draw holster, 2 sets of cuffs, portable radio, take-home crusier w/ Remington 870 in the trunk...rumor has it that there may be patrol rifles coming in the near future (some version of the AR-15). Cruisers get switched out every few years or at 125K miles, and all new ones are coming equipped with the Project 54 system and LED lightbars...http://www.project54.unh.edu/ ...I believe about 2/3 of the cruisers in the division have it equipped now. All in all, not too bad...


----------



## MarineMustang (Jul 25, 2004)

phuzz01-
are you new to the force? how are you doing with the pay there? are you getting a base with other incentives? how was the academy?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

MarineMustang-

I've been on the job for about two months. I will be at the next academy, which starts at the end of August. In the mean time, I've been doing some department run training (such as firearms), some dispatching, and some random other jobs and tasks. The pay for your first year is $34,394. After taxes, take home pay comes out to just over $1,000 every other week. Probationary troopers are not supposed to get any overtime and or do any details, but you still get a few here and there (dispatching shifts, special events such as the race at NHIS or bike week, etc.). As for other incentives, medical and dental premiums are fully paid by the state (no employee contribution). Also, for the first year, if you are assigned to a troop where you do not live, they will find you living accomodations at no or very very little cost. You get your takehome cruiser after you graduate from the academy and after you finish your FTO phase and go solo. Academy is 12 weeks and FTO is 50 days, so you get the car after about 6 months total. At the end of your first year, you get promoted to Trooper I, and your base pay goes up to just under $38,000. You get your permanent assignment, and you can start doing normal details and whatnot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

phuzz01,

When you get promoted to Trooper I, is there much OT available from what you have seen?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, there is ample opportunity, although it sort of depends on what troop you are in. Because NHSP troopers prosecute their own cases, there is a fair amount of court OT. Then, there are the construction jobs on I93, I89, I95, I293, Everett Tpke, etc., and wide load escorts. Finally, if you get sufficient training on the CAD and other dispatching tools, you can get OT shifts in there when a civilian dispatcher calls in sick. All in all, it seems to me that there is a fair amount. But, not having gotten to that point yet, I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Phuzz01,

I've been on the NHSP website and it gave a summary of the benefits. Is there any incentive pay like education, longevity things like that? Thanks for your help.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Berufssoldat,

I'm not too familiar (yet) with all of the details of the pay structure. However, I do know that there are not any education incentives like the Quinn bill in Mass.


----------

